# Diverge tire size



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

What size tires are you using on your Diverge? anyone with 40's? If so, can you post a pic of clearance?

Thanks..


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

38's were the largest I could ever mount on a Diverge. 40's would rub.


----------



## BlackSquirrel (Jul 1, 2018)

Which diverge? 

The first gen ones are tight. 

The newer carbon ones clear 42's with a good amount of room.

I think the aluminum ones can fit around a 38.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Mine is carbon*



BlackSquirrel said:


> Which diverge?
> 
> The first gen ones are tight.
> 
> ...



Mine is carbon..


----------



## BlackSquirrel (Jul 1, 2018)

Mosovich said:


> Mine is carbon..


With the future shock? If so, it will fit 42's.

https://www.bikehub.co.za/features/_/gear/insight/gravel-bikes-of-tour-de-braai-r7315


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

That Diverge is the exact model I have..


----------



## BlackSquirrel (Jul 1, 2018)

Mosovich said:


> That Diverge is the exact model I have..


700x42 and 650x47 is the max.


----------



## singlespeed1 (Mar 15, 2006)

How do you like the diverge? Also do you ride it on the road much and what are thoughts of the diverge as a road bike. 30 mile road ride is usually about the top of my range. I am also doing some gravel races in Vermont this year and think this bike would make an excellent choice.


----------



## singlespeed1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> That Diverge is the exact model I have..


How do you like the diverge? Also do you ride it on the road much and what are thoughts of the diverge as a road bike. 30 mile road ride is usually about the top of my range. I am also doing some gravel races in Vermont this year and think this bike would make an excellent choice.


----------



## BlackSquirrel (Jul 1, 2018)

They Diverge is awesome on the road, the Roubaix is *SLIGHTLY* better, mostly because it comes with a compact road crank, not an ultra compact.

If your gravel roads are hard pack dirt/small gravel, either bike will work.

If you are talking fire roads, the Diverge is a WAY better option.


----------

